# [SOLVED] Need help setting up hotmail account in MS outlook 2007, please help ?



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am trying to setup my hotmail account in microsoft outlook 2007 and unable to set it up correctly. here what i found on internet to set up the hotmail account on MS outlook 2007. I followed this procedure but still having errors in sending messages. please help ?

Here is the procedure i followed so far


1)	Go to Tools, and Account Settings from within Office Outlook 2007.
2) Click the “New” button. A dialog box pops up titled “Add New Email Account”… leave it selected on “Microsoft Exchange, POP3, IMAP, or HTTP”. Click the NEXT button.
3) Click “Manually configure server settings” check box at bottom of window, and click NEXT.
4) Fill in all information. For the incoming mail server, list “mail.hotmail.com”… and for the outgoing mail server, list “mail.hotmail.com”. Click the “MORE SETTINGS” button.
5) In the Outgoing Server tab, check the box “My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication”. Select the radio button “Use same settings as my incoming mail server.”
5) Click on the “Advanced” tab…
Incoming Server (POP3) is 110
Check the box that says “This server requires an encrypted connection (SSL)”
Outgoing Server (SMTP) is 25
On encryption I selected none 
6) Click the “OK” button.
7) Click the “NEXT” button, then the “FINISH” button. Your email should now work.


I tried this settings too in advance tab as I researched on internet 


Click on the “Advanced” tab…
Incoming Server (POP3) is 995
Check the box that says “This server requires an encrypted connection (SSL)”
Outgoing Server (SMTP) is 587
Use the following type of encryption: Set this to auto 

I am receiving all the emails but I am receiving errors sending my messages, before it was giving avg.pop3 errors but now I uninstall AVG, I never saw this message again but still getting error message “ not connecting to server “ 

Please help, its very frustrating , I don’t know where I am going wrong.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Need help setting up hotmail account in MS outlook 2007, please help ?*

Could somebody please help me ???


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Need help setting up hotmail account in MS outlook 2007, please help ?*

Hey bindudhindsa,

The outgoing settings are going to be dependant on your ISP. You will need to get that information from them or see if it is online somewhere. This usually requires an email address from them. Particularly if you use AT&T.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Need help setting up hotmail account in MS outlook 2007, please help ?*

Thanks Robert, 

My email address is on hotmail and my service provider is shaw in canada. they do have email address like @shaw.ca but i want to use my hotmail account on outlook. Do i need to ask my ISP for that too ?


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Need help setting up hotmail account in MS outlook 2007, please help ?*

@ Eddy
Eddy, sorry to say that, i guess according to TSF rules in here , i suggest you should start your own thread to get more answers. You won't get good replies if you jump in somebody thread. 

@Robert 
So i just wanna share i finally (after 1 week of internet research) make it going. I tried my local shaw ISP but they refused to help me because i was not using their email service shaw.ca and they are not supposed to help for hotmail accounts. 
anyways i found all my answers on this link 

Incoming and Outgoing Mail Server Settings for Hotmail, Yahoo, Google GMail, AOL, MSN and more

They have tips for all different email services like yahoo, gmail etc and for hotmail that's what they suggested 


*Hotmail Settings
*
As other web based email services, Hotmail is using the HTTP protocol for connecting you to your mailbox. If you want to send and receive Hotmail emails using an email client software, then your software must support Hotmail HTTP access for your email account. Some email clients, such as Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook, offer builtin support for Hotmail accounts, so you only have to select HTTP when you are asked to select your email account type and select Hotmail as the HTTP Mail Service Provider. 

Mail Server Settings for Hotmail using the Microsoft Outlook Connector 

If you are using Microsoft Outlook & the Outlook Connector, you can define your Hotmail account just like any regular POP3 email account:
Hotmail Incoming Mail Server (POP3) - pop3.live.com (logon using Secure Password Authentification - SPA, mail server port: 995)
Hotmail Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP) - smtp.live.com (TLS enabled, port 587)


Anyways thanks for your help so far, I appreciate your time and effort. 

I happily marking this thread as "SOLVED"


----------

